

Show HN: Sorad - Like Tweetmeme but localized for your city - kalkat
http://sorad.ciafo.com
Sorad - Like Tweetmeme but localized for your city
======
kalkat
Building it as a social newspaper for your city. The most popular/useful
tweets pulled out from the Twitter feeds and then categorized under sections
like sports, events, deals, entertainment etc.

